# Beautiful  Magenta Pictures



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 15, 2019)

*



*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

*



*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2020)

I've just realized I don't think I can identify the color magenta properly....


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2020)

*^^^ You nailed it @RadishRose !

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

Woodstock


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

I love this! Those curtains are God awful though.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2021)

Magenta is a colour that is variously defined as purplish-red, reddish-purple or mauvish-crimson. 

On colour wheels of the RGB and CMY colour models, it is located exactly midway between red and blue. 

It is one of the four colours of ink used in colour printing by an inkjet printer, along with yellow, black, and cyan, to make all other colours.Wikipedia


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2023)

This was taken from my timeshare balcony.


----------



## Ceege (Saturday at 7:17 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 10:21 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 10:23 AM)




----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 12:31 PM)




----------

